# turkey



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

its alomst here the rain that is  but we are still going out turkey hunting never trust the weatherman 
good luck to all the youth hunters stay dry :C:C


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

figures!! I went out and roosted some birds on Wednesday, went back tonight and nothing. I hope they are still around.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Rain isn't so bad. Turkeys all go to the fields. Set up in a blind and stay dry while you wait them out!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I had them gobbling in Franklin County today at an off limits area...got me fired up 

Hope some youth hunters scored!


----------



## OHIOHUNTER4life (Apr 16, 2011)

DON'T let the rain stop you ! look for some open areas or small fields and be patient, put a couple feeding hen decoys out and be ready .. i know some guys that regularly kill nice birds in crappy weather, weather that alot of hunters would just say " i'm staying home today " ... rain or no rain let's make the best of it ! only a bit over 19-hrs away and counting down ~GOBBLE GOBBLE


----------

